# What was in these bottles William Cluff Co



## petepal (Nov 20, 2010)

*What were these bottles used for.  I want to list some bottles but don't know what they were filled with.  Can any one advise me?  Just below the cap is a glass band reads PRIOF FIN PAT'D DEC 19 1911.*

*all bottles read along the panels WILLIAM CLUFF COMPANY*
*                                                      WHOLESALE GROCERS*
*                                                       SAN FRANCISCO and OAKLAND*
*                                                                  CALIFORNIA*


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 21, 2010)

Being a grocer they sold a ton of stuff but those are probably oil or vinegar. They're pretty common and being Priof I'm guessing ABM.


----------

